# 115, 124 or 147 9mm



## Gungasden (Jul 8, 2018)

So far I am only using 115 FMJ for my EDC, but I think that a JHP would be a better ammo choice for carry in personal defense.

Not sure how much of a difference, the higher grains would make and what to expect. Any suggestions?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

A heavier bullet is not necessarily more "powerful" because it will be moving slower; otherwise the pressure would exceed safe levels for that particular cartridge.
Example: You've probably heard people say "The 45 ACP is much more powerful than the 9mm." They are mistaken. Both calibers generate 350-400 Foot Lbs. It's simple. Comparing one bullet weight, the 9mm is a 115 gr. bullet moving fast (around 1,150 fps) & the 45 is a 230 gr. bullet moving slower (around 850 fps). Both produce the same energy.

If you're interested in the formula, it's velocity times itself, times bullet weight, divided by 450,400.

Some ammo manufacturers are well aware that many people are impressed by high velocity numbers, so they'll produce a ridiculously-light bullet & print impressive velocity figures on the box. Rather amusing.
You can get a bit more velocity by using a +P loading - maybe around 50-80 fps increase (in either caliber).
A JHP design is desirable for personal defense because if it expands, it limits penetration, using all it's energy on the target.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

win231 said:


> A JHP design is desirable for personal defense because if it expands, it limits penetration, using all it's energy on the target.


*This ↑↑↑↑↑↑*


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> *This ↑↑↑↑↑↑*


The great majority of handgun self-defense gurus will suggest using a JHP round in a 9 mm Luger pistol. With some less powerful cartridges, such as 380 Auto, an expanding projectile may not have enough penetration to be effective and some will advocate using a FMJ cartridge instead. But that is not the case for 9 mm Luger. There are plenty of good self-defense loads that provide excellent, reliable expansion and good penetration.

The reason for an expanding projectile is more to increase the diameter of the permanent crush channel and to reduce the likelihood of over-penetration than to insure that the projectile deposits all its energy in the target. The "energy dump" models of projectile performance have largely been discredited. That is not to say that muzzle energy is not important. Muzzle velocity is obviously going to be a primary determinate of penetration and also reliability of projectile expansion for JHPs. Projectile mass can also be an important determinate of penetrating power. But relying on muzzle energy as a determinate of projectile effectiveness over emphasizes the importance of velocity, IMO, since velocity is squared in the determination of kinetic energy. Actually, I do not believe there is an single metric that is going to reliably determine projectile effectiveness, but if I were to hang my hat on any it would be momentum. Momentum is the simple product of velocity and mass. If you look at momentum, you will find that some 147 grain 9 mm loads have slightly greater momentum than 115 and 124 grain loads, as a result of the greater mass.

Be aware that there is usually an inverse relationship between the degree of expansion of a JHP projectile and penetration. Projectiles that expand early and to a greater extent will not penetrate as far through any given tissue or medium. There can also be a paradoxical relationship between muzzle velocity and the degree of penetration of JHP projectiles. If velocity on impact drops below a certain threshold, the projectile will not reliably expand and may therefore penetrate more deeply than one that impacts at a higher velocity and does expand. Barrel length can also come into play as a determinate of which JHP load is best. With very short barrel pistols the muzzle velocity may drop to the point at which expansion becomes unreliable.

As far as handgun caliber projectile effectiveness goes, shot placement trumps all else. Given the exact same shot placement (impact point and projectile path) on any given body, the next most important parameter is adequate penetration. Last in importance is degree and reliability of expansion. Reliable and good expansion reduces the likelihood of over-penetration, increases the diameter of the permanent injury channel and slightly increases the likelihood that the permanent injury channel will impact a critical structure.

If you want to compare the terminal ballistic performance of 9 mm Luger JHP cartridges, LuckyGunner is a decent reference. You will find that there are 9 mm JHP loads with excellent performance using 115 grain, 124 grain, and 147 grain projectiles, as well as projectiles of other mass. Many have found Federal HST and Speer Gold Dot cartridges to be consistently good performers. You might try just shooting some 9 mm FMJ loads with 115, 124, and 147 grain projectiles through your pistol and see if any create any cycling issues and if you have a clear preference for the recoil characteristics of one over the others.

http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/#9mm


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

a faster bullet, in say FMJ might be more likely to pass thru your target and go through the people or wall behind them.
A hollow point, or JHP, is intended to mushroom on impact and *may* be more likely to stay in the target turning all it's energy into 'stopping power' and potentially less likely to go thru the innocents behind the target.
Ask your local police what they are carrying. (May keep a prosecutor from claiming you are using "extra deadly" ammunition in your weapon.)

YRMV


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 1, 2018)

All reputable ammo companies make good quality 9mm JHP carry ammo for your EDC. Find out which your gun likes better, buy in bulk and become very good with it. The ammo will do its part if you do yours every time.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Just recently I started carrying my Ruger LC9S with the 150 grain Federal Premium HST- I was carrying it with the 124 grain HST’s until I noticed on a box of some 150 grain HST’s I had stored away and noticed that on the box of the 150 grain’ers, it said that it was for micro compacts. Did a little research and apparently these rounds were designed for the shorter-barreled compacts with barrels less that 3 inches in length. Supposedly these have been engineered to still provide adequate expansion and to prevent over penetration in shorter barreled pistols so thats why I choose to carry these in this gun. 

My other 9mm- a Beretta Storm PX4 compact with a 3.27 inch barrel, gets the 124 grain HST’s that I was carrying in the Ruger. 

As far as which weight of bullet works for normal-lengthed pistols, I think it all just boils down to which one works the best for any given shooter to any given pistol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Except for Critical Defense, which is 115 gr, I usually use a 124 gr JHP in my guns. 147 is better now, but historically, 147gr JHP tends to not reliably mushroom... When that happens, it acts like a FMJ round. I just don't buy 147gr JHP rounds.

I would NEVER use 9mm in FMJ for defense. It is guarenteed to go thru the target, IMHO. It is faster than 45ACP in FMJ


----------

